

Show HN: New HTML5 document viewer based on PDF.js for DOC, ODT, PDF - cedel2k1
https://my.doctape.com/s/8KL4bF

======
mikeyouse
It's pretty slick, but the I couldn't find a way to go full-screen? Something
like 15-20% of the reading space is with headers and footers that serve no
purpose while actually viewing documents.

Compare Google Docs native PDF reader to yours [Screen shots here:
<http://imgur.com/a/mfVJx>]. If I'm using a service to view documents, I feel
like more real estate for the actual content would be more useful than social
sharing or download links or whatever else.

~~~
cedel2k1
You're absolutely right, we'll fix that soon! To get a better impression, you
can open the widget link for now: <https://my.doctape.com/s/8KL4bF?w=1>

------
atesti
Is this using LibreOffice on the server to convert DOC to PDF or SVG or flash?

Is the source code available?

~~~
cedel2k1
The viewer mostly based on PDF.js (<http://mozilla.github.com/pdf.js/>) with a
customized UI. On server side, we leverage several components (incl.
LibreOffice) to convert different document types to PDF.

------
jelveh
wow nice!

